# HR34-700 stuck at step 1 of 2



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

Today our year old HR34-700 rebooted and is stuck at step 1 of 2: Checking satellite settings… Almost done.

My wife tried the reboot, I disconnected my DECA and plugged the DVR into the wall, and did a full power down/reboot.

We did have freezing fog last night with 21f temperatures.

Any chance this is a DVR issue, or a LNB/cable issue outside?

The soonest they can get a technician here is Thursday (boo!). I did sign up for the protection plan (boo) as I apparently own all of this equipment.

I've seen on Google that others have this issue with HR20s, etc, but not with the HR34. The technical support person said that "we do not have this issue in the database for the HR34" but I am not sure I buy that.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

I found diagnostic mode. Passes all tests. The AV Decoder test passed, and it appeared to be using satellite feed video and audio?

The satellite tests for 101 transponder 2 passed. All other satellites were 6803.

All initial hard drive tests passed. I just found SMART long test, running that now.


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

I do not know what software my DVR has so I have not posted in the other threads yet.


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

0x5FD, closing this thread as there is another I just found.


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

I found the issue and a work around!

With everyone complaining about HDMI modes being reset to 480p, and with all of the HDMI re-syncs happening during boot, I posited that this was a HDMI sync bug.

So I unplugged the HR-34, unplugged HDMI, and plugged the DVR back in. I waited 30 mins, plugged in the HDMI and I am back in business!

I'll notify DirecTV support.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

sriggins said:


> Today our year old HR34-700 rebooted and is stuck at step 1 of 2: Checking satellite settings&#8230; Almost done.
> 
> My wife tried the reboot, I disconnected my DECA and plugged the DVR into the wall, and did a full power down/reboot.
> 
> ...


Directv has pushed a couple of bad software upgrades lately and they have gotten stuck in the HR34. When I called Directv tech support one very nice young lady taught me this trick for getting a stuck software upgrade out of a receiver. Do a red button reset and when you first see any activity on the progress bar hit and hold down the red button again for a few seconds. In effect it does a double reset. Works like a charm but it does take a few minutes to complete.


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

macfan601 said:


> Do a red button reset and when you first see any activity on the progress bar hit and hold down the red button again for a few seconds. In effect it does a double reset. Works like a charm but it does take a few minutes to complete.


I tried this at various places but it never did anything. I never saw a progress bar per se, most I saw was Step 1 of 2:


----------



## Vater (Jul 27, 2013)

sriggins, I want to thank you for posting the solution to this problem.

I just had DirecTV installed today, and the installer was stumped by this same issue--HR34-700 stuck at "Step 1 of 2 - Checking satellite settings..." He tried connecting another box he had with him, and it acted identically. He unplugged the HDMI and rebooted the box, and left my house to go get another (even though he didn't think the problem was with the box, since the likelihood of 2 boxes failing this same way was next to impossible). When he came back about 30 minutes later, he reconnected the HDMI cable and everything worked.

I went to work, then came back tonight and we had had a power outage; the DirecTV box was stuck on the same screen again. I searched and found this page, and now I know what to do in the future. I think the fact that I have a rare TV might result in the HDMI sync issue with the box.

Anyway, thanks again, this thread will hopefully help anyone else who might be seeing the same symptom with their DirecTV system.


----------



## mrcband (Dec 2, 2012)

sriggins said:


> I found the issue and a work around!
> 
> With everyone complaining about HDMI modes being reset to 480p, and with all of the HDMI re-syncs happening during boot, I posited that this was a HDMI sync bug.
> 
> ...


Thanks this help with my issue, So glad i didnt have to call Directv and go thru all the BS! Thanks sriggins!


----------

